# Pullet or cockerel?



## Courtney (May 2, 2020)

What are yalls thoughts? First time chicken owner. The first pick are my 9 weekers, second is my 3 weekers, and third is my 6 weekers. All are mixed breeds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The middle one in the first pic is probably a boy. 

There might be two in the middle pic, the dark one and the brown on the left.

The light colored one in the last pic and maybe the one next to it.

Now we need a couple of others to show up and back me up on those guesses.


----------



## Courtney (May 2, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The middle one in the first pic is probably a boy.
> 
> There might be two in the middle pic, the dark one and the brown on the left.
> 
> ...


I was definitely thinking the 1st white one was a boy. And I noticed the two small ones, in the middle pic, their combs started turning pink/red this week. I love roosters. My husband on the other hand said I better not getting any roosters... this is so awesome!! Haha


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let me know how that goes if he doesn't want roosters. That could be entertaining if I was right and you have that many.


----------



## Courtney (May 2, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Let me know how that goes if he doesn't want roosters. That could be entertaining if I was right and you have that many.


Lol oh I'd be so happy. Haha he's a firefighter so he's not even here half the time. He will get over it ;-)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They usually do. Mine would ask me, how many do you have now? It wasn't unusual for me to have over 100. He never said anything but there was that look, you know that look.


----------



## Courtney (May 2, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They usually do. Mine would ask me, how many do you have now? It wasn't unusual for me to have over 100. He never said anything but there was that look, you know that look.


Lol mine just comes home and I have more... LOL he just looks at me, shakes his head, and says "no more." And then I get more hehehe. I think he secretly loves them. Lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My hubs really liked my little d'Uccle pair. He worked away from home so was only home on weekends. One time he went out to see the birds and up runs my little D hen, talking a mile a minute to him. She didn't know him from Adam. He knew she wasn't supposed to be out.

He bent down, picked her up, her talking the entire time like she missed him. He put her back in her pen with her rooster.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Hi  Here's the list 

pic 1, the middle one is a boy
pic 2, dark brown and black are boys and I think the white one too, I just can't see the comb well enough to tell for sure
pic 3, white one, middle one are boys and I think maybe the one on the right also but can't say for sure yet
You definitely have a few boys in your brood! They look good though!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

See, I have been paying attention. I didn't do too bad.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I agree with [mention]Sylie [/mention]


----------



## Courtney (May 2, 2020)

idk whether to laugh or cry. Lol any advise on what to do if I do have that many roosters? My yard isn’t big enough to get 10 hens per rooster. And they will NOT be gumbo!! Haha


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Courtney said:


> idk whether to laugh or cry. Lol any advise on what to do if I do have that many roosters? My yard isn't big enough to get 10 hens per rooster. And they will NOT be gumbo!! Haha


I list mine for sale on Facebook or Craigslist as friendly roosters and have been able to sell every one to a good home (if they're not willing to pay or want multiples try to avoid them as they usually only want them for butchering)


----------



## Courtney (May 2, 2020)

Here's better pictures of the 3 my friend brought me today... looks like I got two more roosters huh? Any idea if what breed they may be? They were 4H "mutts."


----------



## Courtney (May 2, 2020)

mitzy123point said:


> I list mine for sale on Facebook or Craigslist as friendly roosters and have been able to sell every one to a good home (if they're not willing to pay or want multiples try to avoid them as they usually only want them for butchering)


Idk if I can give them away. Ive grown attached haha. See my most recent post, please. It's better pics of the 3 I received today.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're right, two more roosters. No clue on breed. 

The only thing I can suggest is find a way to pair them up with a hen and sell them as pairs. That will be hard since bantams can't be sexed like the large fowl can.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Top two are roosters


----------



## Bill Lohr (May 1, 2020)

Courtney said:


> View attachment 32714
> View attachment 32716
> View attachment 32718
> What are yalls thoughts? First time chicken owner. The first pick are my 9 weekers, second is my 3 weekers, and third is my 6 weekers. All are mixed breeds.


I agree with robin416, while you can never be certain for sure I would put my money on her picks.


----------

